# Benötige Kaufempfehlung für KFZ USB-Adapter/-Ladegerät



## Johnnii360 (20. Juli 2013)

*Benötige Kaufempfehlung für KFZ USB-Adapter/-Ladegerät*

Servus zusammen!

Kann mir jemand einen guten  KFZ USB-Adapter empfehlen, der auch entstört ist? Mir ist bei meinem LogiLink Teil nämlich aufgefallen, dass bei angeschlossenem Y-Kabel (Line-Out Klinke & USB 2.0 -> Micro USB) Störgeräusche ins Kabel induziert werden. Diese sind vergleichbar mit den Störgeräuschen von Mainboard OnBoard Soundchips von Realtek.


----------



## the.hai (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Benötige Kaufempfehlung für KFZ USB-Adapter/-Ladegerät*

Das hört sich nach nem Masse-Problem an und ich würde eher auf Nummer sicher gehen und einen Entstörfilter zwischen Quelle und Autoradio setzen.

Hama NF-Entstörfilter: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder sowas 

FGA-35 Massetrennfilter, SNI-1: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Damit wärste auf der sicheren Seite, leider nicht ganz billig. 

Wo benutzt du denn jetzte ein  Y-kabel?

Du lädst das "handy" via usb-adapter samt Kabel und schickst musik via 3,5 klinke ans radio, da ist doch kein y-kabel involviert?


----------



## Johnnii360 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Benötige Kaufempfehlung für KFZ USB-Adapter/-Ladegerät*



the.hai schrieb:


> Du lädst das "handy" via usb-adapter samt Kabel und schickst musik via 3,5 klinke ans radio, da ist doch kein y-kabel involviert?


Doch, genau so mach ich's. 

Das ist das Kabel hier: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0090PQTPQ/ref=oh_details_o08_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Deeron (20. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube das liegt eher am Kabel ^^. Strom und Tonkabel gehören normalerweise NIE parallel zueinander.

Versuchs mal mit 2 getrennten kabeln. 

Also Strom von USB (Auto) zu Mini-USB (Handy) und den Ton per Aux-Kabel vom Kopfhörerausgang zum Aux-Eingang vom Auto.


----------



## the.hai (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Benötige Kaufempfehlung für KFZ USB-Adapter/-Ladegerät*



Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Doch, genau so mach ich's.
> 
> Das ist das Kabel hier: 2-in-1 USB-Lade- und 3,5-mm-Aux-Kabel für Samsung: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 
das ist für mich kein y kabel, sondern 2in1  y steht ja für ne verzweigung des gleichen signals, so wie einmal klinke auf zweimal klinke^^

ich würde es auch mal so, wie deeron probieren, dass könnte ja schon reichen.


----------



## Johnnii360 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Benötige Kaufempfehlung für KFZ USB-Adapter/-Ladegerät*

Kann das Kabel sein oder auch nicht. Werde ich demnächst mal an meinem PC oder meiner HiFi-Anlage testen. Ich gehe aber eher vom Adapter aus, da die auch lt. Amazon Rezesenten gerne den Radioempfang stören, da diese Störimpulse in die Boardelektrik induzieren. Die Chinesen haben es scheinbar immer noch nicht gelernt gescheit zu filtern.

Und außerdem ist das hier ja ein Kaufempfehlungstread und kein "Ich hab ein Problem mit XYZ, wie schaff ich Abhilfe?" Thema. ^^


----------

